# How do you pronounce "soigneur"



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Is it like "swagnee"?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

swan yer'


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Tanks


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

"donkey"

(I kid, I kid..)


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

swen yer


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

sen yor


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

swa NYOOR


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

soyg ner


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> soyg ner


Is Soyg-Ner like Roo-Bay-Icks?


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*soigneur of course! xD

san your
*


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

YOO-lee


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

"Enculé de ta mère".


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

seeenyor...wait no..wrong language...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

old_fuji said:


> Is Soyg-Ner like Roo-Bay-Icks?


You mean roobah-icks? :thumbsup:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I've heard swan yay and swan yor don't know which is correct.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Nambla


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Bacon!


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

swan-yur. make it a long u.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

How do you pronounce Ypres?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> How do you pronounce Ypres?


Eeee-preee
Soigneur is sonn-yur

Just my $0.02 Cdn


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> Eeee-preee
> Soigneur is sonn-yur
> 
> Just my $0.02 Cdn


What do Canuckastanians know about French? Don't you guys speak Canuckese or something?


----------

